# who is going to the Rhinebeck Sheep and Wool Festival



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oct 15-16 is the weekend for this fabulous yarn festival.

Located in Rhinebeck, NY in the Mid-Hudson Valley.

Who is going? Who wants to hook up? 

Do people want to gather in Kingston, NY and carpool?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I am going to try to make it. Getting ready for winter is kind of hard for me. Thank God my Son is home this year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I know: this year was a kick in the butt year. But I feel I need the color and joy of all that yarn. Let me know.

Good that you have some help.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I live for this festival! Of course I only live about 25 minutes away so I don't need to look into hotels or anything


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oct 15-16 is the weekend for this fabulous yarn festival.
> 
> Located in Rhinebeck, NY in the Mid-Hudson Valley.
> 
> ...


Am going to try to go, will keep in touch. Would be fun to hookup with fellow KP friends.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Farmgirl--where are you located. I live in the area, too.

A while ago quite a few people talked about going. Let's see how many can really make it.


----------



## CaroleAnn (May 1, 2011)

WE be at the festival We are coming on a bus from Medord PA


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in saugerties....you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am in the New Paltz area. 

Carole Ann--what are your plans for traveling, staying over, etc. 

I had suggested Kingston as a meeting spot thinking people might be traveling in and staying over. For those of us who live in the area, carpooling may work from Kingston or meeting at the Fair. What do others think?


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Do you know the website for info.? I live in Queens, NYC sounds like it would be fun to attend.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Yes, there is four of us from Peterborough, Ontario, Canada going. We are staying in Kingston for 3 nights. Would love to meet up with everyone from KP. What does everyone think about meeting up at noon hour and having lunch together? This might give us a bit more time before everyone goes there separate ways.


----------



## CaroleAnn (May 1, 2011)

We are coming in on a bus from Milford Pennsylvania. There will be many around 30 I live in Mt Pocono PA I am very tall and will be wearing a knitted and quilted green and beige jacket. We will not be staying over. NOt sure what time we will be there leaving here around 10AM New to this site hope to meet you. CaroleAnn


----------



## lochsmom (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm driving up from Selinsgrove, PA, but I'm not sure which day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.sheepandwool.com/

here is the website for the fair. it really is tremendous--more than a 1 day event--altho that is all i can do.

sounds like we could put a good group meet together. as we get more people responding, it will be easier to figure out times/places for meeting. so let's keep in touch.

nice drive from Milford--about 2 hours, or a bit more. did some work in that area this summer so know the driving well.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I am so jealous! I so wanted to go and it turns out now that I cannot. Hope everyone takes lots of pictures and posts some of them. Maybe next year!


----------



## nana1946 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like so much fun! Too bad I'm clear across country. Wish I knew of something out here. Have a great time.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://www.sheepandwool.com/
> 
> here is the website for the fair. it really is tremendous--more than a 1 day event--altho that is all i can do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link:0) I believe my hub and I will be going up....we are in Hanover, PA.....he has 2 weeks to use for vacation....so I am thinkin certainly this would be an awesome trip! I am watching for details.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I did not know this was going on. I will be in Poughkeepsie at the same time. My schedule is going to be tight while there, but I will see if I can steal a few hours and go up the road to the festival!!!!!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't laugh....but this would be something where we can purchase yarn etc? I was confused at first reading directions about those that would be entering fleece.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

They have everything imaginable from spinning wheels to knitting needles, yarn, books, stitch markers, knitted items, hell you can buy a darn sheep or angora bunny if you want


----------



## ruthe516 (Apr 22, 2011)

I will be staying in Kingston and have 2 spaces in my car. I will be there 10/12-10/15. Nonsmokers only please. I am staying at the Hampton Inn in Kingston. Let me know.
Ruthe


----------



## ruthe516 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oops, forgot to let all know, I must be at the fairgrounds by 8:30 class starts at 9. 
Ruthe


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> They have everything imaginable from spinning wheels to knitting needles, yarn, books, stitch markers, knitted items, hell you can buy a darn sheep or angora bunny if you want


Too funny farmgirl...lol....tyvm!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will be going too. I'm taking the bus trip Webs put together. Would be nice to be able to meet you ladies.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

How does everyone feel about meeting in the food court area at noon and having lunch together? We could put a KP name tag on our sweater so that you will know who we are.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

pridie said:


> How does everyone feel about meeting in the food court area at noon and having lunch together? We could put a KP name tag on our sweater so that you will know who we are.


Sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, I am going !


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So we are putting a pin or tag on that says "KP" so we know each other? I don't want to miss out!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So we are putting a pin or tag on that says "KP" so we know each other? I don't want to miss out!


That is what I am doing. I think it is the only way that we will recognize one another. I plan to meet up with everyone at lunch time near the picnic tables or food court or wherever around there. Not sure as it is my first time. This will give us a bit more time to chat before everyone takes off to do their own thing.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, my first time there too. I will look for the KP tags. See you all in a few weeks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

what day are you talking about. I will only be there 1 day. Lunch together can be fun. What time? 12:30 PM work for others?

The food court is pretty big, so we should agree on a big enough 'tag' to id ourselves to each other. The fair in on a huge piece of land which spreads out. 

What farmgirl neglected to note is the huge buildings filled with yarn, yarn, yarn, yarn,.........


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

nana1946 said:


> Sounds like so much fun! Too bad I'm clear across country. Wish I knew of something out here. Have a great time.


check out for west coast fiber festivals. i know they have them all over the country. maybe one will be close to you. and maybe next year you can do a vacation on the east coast and join us.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am going on Saturday the 15th. I don't know about anyone else. I will be sure to wear a tag that says "KP". Hope to see everyone there! 12:30 sounds like a good time.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Perhaps someone can put up a table & sign for KP Knitting Forum sign-ins so we can actually meet up with others on this great forum. Patricia


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

only 2 weeks away!


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all....OMG, how much do I want to go. I've heard about it for years but never knew anyone else who went. I'm going to try to make it, but my old body may have other plans to which I am not, at present, privy. All the rain and temp changes have played havoc with my rhumatiz.
I'll try to get there by noon so I can hook up with you all....how much fun will that be? Who's taking the camera?????


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

One more thing and then I have to go to bed....others have told me about the miles long traffic mess and the parking lot mess. There's a bus from the Poughkeepsie Train Station every half hour (I think) and, if I am able to go, I think I'll take advantage of that service. The last thing I want is to have to sit with my foot on the clutch for miles....my knees will never stand for that!


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

OOpps,,my bad: the buses are on a schedule to pick up and deliver passengers from City trains...check the Fair website about 2/3 down the page. Click on Bus 1 and Bus 2.
NOW I'm going to bed.
Hope to meet you all at the fair.
Judy


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hope to see you there Judy. I'm taking the bus trip Webs put together from MA. I hope to see everyone! Yes, I'm bringing my camera!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

only one more week!! Yahoo!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

there are 3 threads that i found on this in KP and am sending this out to all:

let's meet saturday 9:45 a.m. at the front gate. easiest place to meet i think.

we can make cardboard buttons to wear for id'ing each other.

what say you all.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish I could make it but I don't dare. One of my good friends from upstate is going, as she always does, and is upset that I won't be meeting her. I can't chance there not being a scooter for me when I get there and I can't walk that much without collapsing in pain for the three days after. 
Have a great time all. Wish we could finally meet.
Tamarque: there's a new group planning to meet at Panera in Fishkill on Thursday eves at 6. Would that be a good time for you or does it mess with dinner and family?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I understand AuntJMae. Rhinebeck is huge and hilly. I have walking issues, too. Last year I lasted under 3 hours. I went with people who had short time so it worked for me.

I keep saying people need to get there before it opens or they will sit in traffic for eons. It is why I don't like going alone. This year I have a handicap tag so parking should be easier for me. I think you would have to call the organizers to see if they had scooters. The problem is that once you were in a building you would have to walk and you probably know those buildings are very large.

Thanks for telling me about the Fishkill group. I think it is too far for me to drive at night in the winter months. My night vision is not good. But if the group takes off, maybe in the Spring when we have longer days again, it will work for me. Hope it does for you.


----------

